# ivf hope after sperm test success



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Just spotted this on the bbc web site

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/edinburgh_and_east/7837517.stm

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## aua (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow that sounds awesome and will definitely help improve fertilisation rates.  Pity the studies are still pre-clinical.  The technology will only be useful in 5-10 years


----------

